# Suche Stocks von Schülern



## Suicider9184 (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

 ich brauche ein Stockphoto für folgenden Header:

http://www.moneyceleb.com/startpage_kontrast.jpg

 Das Klassenzimmer ist schon ganz nett aber ich hätte lieber so ein Photo, wie auf der Enterpage von:

http://www.design-factory.de/

 Ich hab schon stundenlang gesucht und nichts gefunden.
 Habt ihr da ne Idee ?

 Greez
 Sui


----------



## Chrisu (7. Dezember 2005)

Moinsen,

am Besten mal bei Stockfotos nachschauen. 
Zum Beispiel bei Photocase.com, da hab ich folgendes Foto gefunden:
http://www.photocase.com/photodetail.asp?i=49618

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.
So long,
Chrisu


----------



## Suicider9184 (7. Dezember 2005)

das hilft mir leider nicht weiter. Sämtliche Fotos vom Photocase kenn ich schon und sind nicht brauchbar.


----------



## Vale-Feil (7. Dezember 2005)

Wie wäre es wenn du das Bild einfach selbst machst? Das soll heißen, dass du eine Fotomontage machst? Wäre wahrscheinlich fast das schnellste.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Dezember 2005)

Bitte achte darauf, wo du deine Frage stellst.
Photoshop ist nicht der richtige Platz für deine Frage. Dir geht es um Fotos, also sollte die Frage
auch im Bereich Fotografie stehen. Dankeschön, bitteschön.

Martin


----------

